# 

## Darek Rz

Witam !!!!

Tak myślę i myslę o mojej budowie która mam zacząc za kilka tygodni i przyszło mi do głowy takie pytanie .Może głupie . Wiadomo że przystępująć do budowy fundamentów  nalezy zdjąć humus . Jak to zrobi koparka to skąd mam wiedziec czy humus został zdjęty dobrze czy źle ??? Czy powinno byc  głębiej czy jest za głęboko .Czy to co odkryto to jeszcze humus czy juz nie ???

pozdro D.RZ

----------

mi zrobili jakies 60cm tyle ze w odbiciu lustrzanym   :Lol:  ..facet proponował rabacik ale staneło na gratisowym zdjeciu po własciwej stronie

----------


## Tomasz M.

Grubość humusu może być bardzo różna i nie zawsze od razu pod nim jest np.  piach, tak że od razu widać gdzie się kończy.  Jak masz wątpliwości co humus, a co nie humus, zaproś znajomego rolnika (wykształconego)

----------

to jedno z tysiaca pytan na ktore nie uzyskasz jednoznacznej odpowiedzi

zajrzyj tu ;
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...us+ile+sciagac

----------


## Darek Rz

Witam !!!

dzięki za odpowiedzi ,ale  dalej nie czaje kto ma wiedzieć  czy warstwa odsłonięta jest wystarczająca .Jak zaproszę sobie na działkę koparkę to kto ma powiedzieć operatorowi  ile ma ściągnąć ziemi  ???? 

pozdro D.RZ

----------


## arek_s

a w projekcie nie masz ani słowa o warunkach gruntowych pod Twoj dom?
zwykle zbiera sie od 15 do 30-40 cm wierzchniej warstwy i tyle ale nie znaczy ze zawsze tak powinno być  :Confused:

----------


## Whisper

> a w projekcie nie masz ani słowa o warunkach gruntowych pod Twoj dom?
> zwykle zbiera sie od 15 do 30-40 cm wierzchniej warstwy i tyle ale nie znaczy ze zawsze tak powinno być


No, z tymi 15-toma to chyba trochę przegiąłeś  :Wink2:  Obstawiałbym co najmniej 30-40 z ewentualnym "plusem"

A co do warunków gruntowych, to projektant raczej nie zna grubości warstwy humusu, prawda?. Może podać głębokość posadowienia fundamentów, ale to na podstawie tabel temperatury dla rejonu Polski, tyle że z grubością zdejmowanego humusu nie będzie to miało nic wspólnego.

----------


## Janussz

Powiedz operatorowi, że trzeba zdjąć humus. On wie co w ziemi piszczy.

----------

no i lepiej zaznacz że lustrzane odbicie Cie nie interesuje   :Wink2:

----------


## Janussz

Czegoś nie rozumiem. Masz wytyczony wykop palikami plus "świadki". I operator kopie obok? Taki kumaty? A może tyczenie było pod bliźniaka?

----------


## nurni

Ja znalazłem, że najgłębiej hymus należy ściągać do 30 cm i sam mam mniej więcej tak zdjęte.

Pozdrawiam

----------

W miejscu gdzie buduje powstaje osiedle domków ,sąsiedzi postanowili że wspolnie wyjdzie taniej , wiec dałem plany a koleś mi humus owszem zebrał, ale w ogrodzie   :Lol:  
tacy sąsiedzi to jest skarb

----------

ps. nie mam jeszcze wytyczonej działki , bo nadal dumam nad materiałem

----------


## remx

Jak się robi żółtawe to już nie jest to humus.

----------


## pyrka

Tu stara rolniczka. Humus jest do głębokości uprawnej, czyli tak głęboko jak sięgał pług. W 90% jest to 30 cm dla zwykłego pługa, ale niektóre uprawy wymagają użycia tzw. głębosza, który sięga do 50 cm. Jak zedrzesz pół metra , będziesz mieć gwarancje.

----------


## Janussz

Głęboszami Stalin i jego kumple położyli rolnictwo  :smile:

----------


## Wojty

> Ja znalazłem, że najgłębiej hymus należy ściągać do 30 cm i sam mam mniej więcej tak zdjęte.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


a gdzie ty to znalazles ze humus najglebiej zalega do 30cm??

Wielkość warstwy humusu określa najlepiej geolog podczas badan geologicznych, tyle ze z tego co widze wiekszość bagatelizuje tego typu badania, a szkoda   :Roll:  

U mnie humus jest róznej grubości - zależy od miejsca - od 40 do 60cm (!)

----------


## pyrka

Geolog zajmuje się nauką o ziemi i jej budowie a badaniami technicznymi zajmuje się geotechnik.

----------


## pawelurb

uwaga poprzednia że jak zaczyna byc widać żółte to już nie ma humusu jest ok, trzeba raczej dobrze wytyczyć skąd zdjąć humus, ja np. się pomyliłem z tym wytyczeniem o jakieś 2 m i efekt jest taki że po jednej stronie wykop elegancko, a po grugiej trzeba było się przekopywać szpadlem przez warstwę humusu ( jakiś 1 dzień roboty więcej ) z obserwacji moich fundamentów i przyszłego komfortu pracy przy nich ( izolacja, ocieplanie, itp. dobrze jest mieś jakieś 2 m zdjętego wokół ściany fundamentowej.

----------


## bobo30

Przed zdjęciem humusu wykop dołek. Gdy zobaczysz, że ziemia zmienia kolor z czarnej żyznej na coś innego, to już nie jest humus. U nas to cos innego to był piach, więc bylo łatwo, a humus sięgał na 25-35 cm. Wiem bo zdjęliśmy go sami lopatami - 5 chłopa w 6 dni. uff.  :big grin:   :big grin:  Ale jest co wspominac. Pomagała rodzina.

----------


## remx

Nieźle się namachaliście. A pomyśleć, że jest to kilka godzin pracy sprzetu cięzkiego. Chyba nie było warto

----------


## krzysztofh

Po zdjęciu humusu nie powinno być w ziemi części ogranicznych roślin, tylko sam piach, nie koniecznie żółty. U mnie to było ok 65cm., ale dla pewności zdjąłem coś w okolicy 70cm.
Odbywało się to koparką pod nadzorem archeologicznym, bo się okazało przy warunkach zabudowy, że działka jest objęta obszarem archeologicznym i konieczny jest nadzór archeologa przy pracach ziemnych.

----------


## Geno

> Po zdjęciu humusu nie powinno być w ziemi części ogranicznych roślin, tylko sam piach, nie koniecznie żółty. .


...lub nie koniecznie piach   :Wink2:

----------


## Tomasz M.

A w ogóle to najłatwiej utrafić jeśli pod humusem jest od razu lita skała - widziałem takie miejsca w górach  :Lol:

----------


## matth

[quote Wielkość warstwy humusu określa najlepiej geolog podczas badan geologicznych, tyle ze z tego co widze wiekszość bagatelizuje tego typu badania, a szkoda [/quote]

Ludzie nie dajmy sie zwariowac!!! Jakby do kazdej pierdoly na budowie  wzywac czarnoksieznikow i robic skomplikowane badania to budowa trwala by wieki i kosztowala majatek, tylko po jaka cholere.Przeciez kazdy potrafi logicznie myslec / a przynajmniej powinien/.
Wbij szpadel w ziemie  i  sam zobaczysz.

----------


## Scarab

> Ludzie nie dajmy sie zwariowac!!! Jakby do kazdej pierdoly na budowie  wzywac czarnoksieznikow i robic skomplikowane badania to budowa trwala by wieki i kosztowala majatek, tylko po jaka cholere.Przeciez kazdy potrafi logicznie myslec / a przynajmniej powinien/.
> Wbij *szpadel* w ziemie  i  sam zobaczysz.


nie wywoluj wilka z lasu (!) ktos gotow zapytac, co to szpadel  :wink: 
u mnie humus zalegal na glebokosci ~70cm. 
a tak na marginesie - facet, ktory przyjechal ... sprobowac go sciagnac... nie wiedzial co jest humus   :ohmy:

----------


## LAN

Mam propozycję 

Ja jestem właśnie na tym etapie ( zrobiłem na działce kilka próbnych wykopów 1mx1m głęboki na 1,2m i tu dokładnie widać jak przebiegają warstwy gruntu )
Na mojej działce mam warstwę humusu ok. 35cm następnie warstwa gliny ok. 5 cm 

jest to prosty sposób i szybki do wykonania !

miłego kopania

----------


## LAN

Mam propozycję 

Ja jestem właśnie na tym etapie ( zrobiłem na działce kilka próbnych wykopów 1mx1m głęboki na 1,2m i tu dokładnie widać jak przebiegają warstwy gruntu )
Na mojej działce mam warstwę humusu ok. 35cm następnie warstwa gliny ok. 5 cm 

jest to prosty sposób i szybki do wykonania !

miłego kopania

----------


## budulec

Myślę, że w powyższych postach pojawiają się rozbieżności.
Polega to na tym, że:
Po ściągnięciu wierzchniej warstwy gleby, potocznie zwanej humusem (czasami oczywiście jestr prawdziwy) dochodzi sie do warstwy np. piasku.
I teraz jest zagadka: na pewno nie jest to humus, ale jak to ktoś już wcześniej wspomniał znajduja się w tej warstwie również części organiczne, przeważnie w postaci korzonków. A więc ściągać dalej czy zostawiać?
pzdr

----------


## aśka(*)*(*)*

a co jesli wierzchnia warstwa to prawie sam piach, na którym niewiele co rośnie? kopać do piachu takiego jak nad morzem, czy tez uznac że humusu nie ma? to ci zagadka?

----------


## lakier01

> Mam propozycję 
> 
> Ja jestem właśnie na tym etapie ( zrobiłem na działce kilka próbnych wykopów 1mx1m głęboki na 1,2m i tu dokładnie widać jak przebiegają warstwy gruntu )
> Na mojej działce mam warstwę humusu ok. 35cm następnie warstwa gliny ok. 5 cm 
> 
> jest to prosty sposób i szybki do wykonania !
> 
> miłego kopania


Ja zamierzam kopać taki dołek na sławojke lub inaczej kibel wiec też będę wszystko wiedzial

----------


## Geno

> a co jesli wierzchnia warstwa to prawie sam piach, na którym niewiele co rośnie? kopać do piachu takiego jak nad morzem, czy tez uznac że humusu nie ma? to ci zagadka?


Z piaskiem to nie ma wielkiego problemu - grun niespoisty -doskonale się zagęszcza , niemal natychmiastowo w przeciwnieństwie do spoistych.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Humus na większych głębokościach niż skiba pługa (30cm) może powstawać z rozkładających się korzeni roslin. 
Zatem zależy od gatunku uprawianych tam roślin.

----------


## sonal

Mnie zastanawia coś innego:
aktualnie na działce mam chwasty wys. 1,5 m i nie wiem czy nie byłoby lepiej skosić to cholerstwo przed operacją mechanicznego zdejmowania humusu...
Jak sadzicie, czy warto?

(Ps. dodam może jeszcze ze chodzi mi o wyrównanie 100% powierzchni działki a nie tylko zdjęcie humusu ze strefy budowy)

----------


## sonal

halo, no co z tą wymianą doświadczeń?

 :big grin:

----------


## EWUNIA_GAPUNIA

Na mojej działce rosną drzewa, przed przystąpieniem do budowy muszę je ściąć. Czy będę musiała usunąć całkowicie ich korzenie, czy wystarczy zdjąć warstwę np. 30 cm. dochodząc do warstwy piachu?

----------


## remx

Ja usuwałem wszystkie korzenie. Trochę czasu mnie to kosztowało

----------


## Darek Rz

Witam !!!

A czy humus ściąga się tylko przed wytyczeniem domu (wtedy nie wiadomo dokładnie skąd go ściągnąć   :Lol:  )  czy można to zrobic po  wytyczeniu  ??

pozdro D.RZ

----------


## Geno

> Witam !!!
> 
> A czy humus ściąga się tylko przed wytyczeniem domu (wtedy nie wiadomo dokładnie skąd go ściągnąć   )  czy można to zrobic po  wytyczeniu  ??
> 
> pozdro D.RZ


Po wytyczeniu sprzęt może Ci wszystkie paliki powyrywać w trakcie usuwania humusu....

----------


## k__m

> Mnie zastanawia coś innego:
> aktualnie na działce mam chwasty wys. 1,5 m i nie wiem czy nie byłoby lepiej skosić to cholerstwo przed operacją mechanicznego zdejmowania humusu...
> Jak sadzicie, czy warto?
> 
> (Ps. dodam może jeszcze ze chodzi mi o wyrównanie 100% powierzchni działki a nie tylko zdjęcie humusu ze strefy budowy)


Skoszenie chwastów może ci nie wystarczyć bo to cholerstwo z byle korzonka się odradza. Najlepiej wyciągnąć z korzeniami ale to kosztuje. Przed ew. koszeniem uważaj, żebyć nie rozsiał chwastów na cudze działki bo to może być nawet karalne.

----------


## wbrat

U mnie humus został zdjęty parę dni temu - niby wszystko ok, bo piaseczek jak się patrzy, tylko jest jeden problem: jeszcze 2 tygodnie temu w miejscu gdzie stanie dom rósł las. Pnie z korzeniami zostały usunięte, ale nie ma szans na pozbycie się wszystkich korzeni (takich mniejszych) - musiałbym chyba z 5 metrów się w głąb wkopać... tak więc niby humus zdjęty, ale korzenie wystają... czy to bardzo źle? Tak jak mówie - wszystko co grube zostało wyrwane z pniakami. Reszty po prostu się nie da...

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Postąpić wg zasady Boden-Powella :_ W danej sytuacji należy zrobić to, co jeszcze zrobić można (nie poniechać)._ 
A można :
- wzmocnić zbrojenie ław fundamentowych
- wylewki pod podłogowe dylatować od ścian i od wylewek w sąsiednich pomieszczeniach (progi)
- do wylewek tych stosować zbrojenie rozsiane (kłaczki propylenowe), jak i kraty zbrojeniowe z drutu.
- w przypadku wodnego ogrzewania podłogowego na przejściach przez progi wykonać przepusty dylatacyjne z peszla.
Przy niewielkim osiadaniu całego budynku jak i podłóg w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach zmniejszy się zagrożenie awariami.

----------


## a.chudziak

własnie geodeta wytycza nam dom, a teraz problem, co z tym humusem??? Nie zdjęlismy go wcześniej, jest, bo to normalne wiejskie pole, na którym sobie w tym roku przenica rosła...
poradzi ktoś  :oops:  ?
sprawa beznadziejna czy nie?

----------


## Tomasz M.

Jak duży dom i gruba warstwa humusu, spróbować znaleźć ostrożnego operatora Fadromy (lub czegoś podobnego) żeby nie skasował palików geodety.  Jak się nie uda, wezwać geodetę jeszcze raz.  A jak mały dom, cienki humus i dużo zapału w rękach albo taniej siły roboczej w okolicy, to wybrać ręcznie

----------


## wbrat

Moim zdaniem jesli to jest pole, to humus trzeba koniecznie zdjac. Humus to warstwa organiczna - a pszenica przeciez rosnie na warstwie organicznej. Jakby jej nie bylo, to by pszenica nie rosla!! Nie wiem czemu nie zdjeliscie humusu wczesniej, ale ten etap to jeszcze nie tragedia. Jak geodeta wytyczy wszystko, to trzeba bedzie zdjac wymiary poza obrys domu (trudno wytlumaczyc jak to sie robi - majster bedzie wiedzial na pewno), tyle ze na sporą odleglosc - mysle ze ok. 2 metry z kazdej strony. Jak juz bedzie to zrobione, to paliki geodety bedzie mozna wyciagnac i humus zebrac. A zebrac trzeba koniecznie - koszt jest na prawde niewielki a potem mozna spac spokojnie!!

----------


## _Beti_

mam już fundamenty ale humusu nie ściągałam u mnie w okolicy nikt tego nie robi i zapewniam że nikt w przeszłości tego nie robił więc my także tego nie uczyniliśmy ( zaznaczam że pod połową domu mam piwnice )

----------


## a.chudziak

podobno w tej okolicy nikt humusu nigdy nie ściągał, tak mi odpowiedziano na moje pytanie czemu humus nie zdjęty... Dom częściowo podpiwniczony, nie licząc tarasu z murem, to mniej wiecej bryła prostokątna 9x15m. Kopanie ręczne odpada, raczej delikatnie jakąś maszyną...

----------


## Tomasz M.

Piwnica oczywiście rozwiązuje problem humusu, tam gdzie ona będzie.  W pozostałych miejscach, jeśli ziemia raczej piaszczyta, fundament dość wysoko nad grunt (czyli trzeba będzie nasypać sporo piasku do środka), piasek w środku dobrze zagęszczony, poszczególne pomieszczenia nie będą b. duże, wylewki zbrojone i oddylatowane od ścian, a na podłodze drewno albo coś innego sprężytego (nie kafle), to nie powinno się stać nic strasznego.

----------


## wbrat

Tylko ja pytam: ile kosztuje wybranie humusu? 100zl? 200zl? Przeciez jest to tak nie wielki koszt, ze naprawde nie powinno sie z tego rezygnowac.

----------


## a.chudziak

tu nie chodzi o koszt wybrania humusu, po prostu to przegapiliśmy, no ale cóż, nie czas płakać nad rozlanym mlekiem

----------


## wbrat

No wiec jesli nie chodzi o koszt to sprawa jest prosta: na tym etapie nie jest jeszcze za pozno na wybranie humusu i lepiej to zrobic  :smile:

----------


## a.chudziak

mnie zastanawia fakt, że na podobnym terenie tam nikt nie usuwał humusu, domy stoją i mają sie dobrze... i jak przekonac do usuwania tego humusu jak gdzie okiem sięgnąć domy stoja na humusie...

----------


## a.chudziak

ale domy te chyba w 100% są całe podpiwniczone, nasz będzie tylko w 1/3 podpiwniczony...

----------


## Geno

> mnie zastanawia fakt, że na podobnym terenie tam nikt nie usuwał humusu, domy stoją i mają sie dobrze... i jak przekonac do usuwania tego humusu jak gdzie okiem sięgnąć domy stoja na humusie...


Tak to już jest ,że nie każdy przypadek jest taki sam to po pierwsze, po drugie symptomy objawić się mogą później - tragedii nie ma ale trwałośc na pewno się obniża.

----------


## a.chudziak

te domy stoją juz ok.25 lat, wiec czy kiedyś nie usuwano humusu??? Taki wymysł domów XXI wieku?

----------


## Geno

> te domy stoją juz ok.25 lat, wiec czy kiedyś nie usuwano humusu??? Taki wymysł domów XXI wieku?


25 lat to mało - pisałem już też ,że nie każdy przypadek jest taki sam. Humus usuwano od dawien dawna tylko robili to budowlańcy a nie chałupnicy.

----------


## wbrat

> mnie zastanawia fakt, że na podobnym terenie tam nikt nie usuwał humusu, domy stoją i mają sie dobrze... i jak przekonac do usuwania tego humusu jak gdzie okiem sięgnąć domy stoja na humusie...


Nie bardzo rozumiem kogo chcesz przekonywac. Siebie? Ekipe? Jesli mowisz, ze dodatkowy wydatek to nie problem, to nie wiem czemu mialbys siebie przekonywac. A ekipy w ogole nie trzeba przekonywac - powiesz ze humus ma byc zebrany i tyle. Bez dyskusji. Niech sobie mamrocza pod nosem, ze nikt tak nie robi, ale maja to zrobic. 

Myslenie, ze kiedys sie czegos nie robilo i bylo dobrze nie jest najlepszym pomyslem. W koncu nie wymyslono tego po to, zeby inwestorom utrudnic zycie, tylko dlatego, ze tak jest lepiej. Siadanie domu to jedna sprawa. Są jeszcze inne, na przyklad nieprzyjemny zapach (podobno) i inne. Mysle, ze warto poszukac dyskusji na ten temat na forum - bylo ich naprawde sporo.

----------


## darik

Mam taką sytuację. Na działki w sąsiedztwie (dawniej pola uprawne) zostało nasypane ok 1-1,5 m ziemii z wykopów (metra warszawskiego).
Stało się to parę lat temu.
Teren jest podmokły (okolice Puszczy Kampinoskiej), więc generalnie operacja nasypania wykopów podnosząc teren spowodowała, że nie pływa ...
Jestem po badaniach geologicznych.
Nasyp miał w różnych puntach od 1 m do nawet 1,2 m.
Później warstwa gliny (od 10 do 50 cm) i dalej piach o dobrej nośności.

Wiadomo więc ile wykopać, żeby było stabilnie.
Co natomiast z humusem.

Na nasypanej ziemii rosną liczne i dorodne chwasty. Więc pewnie jest to dość urodzajne. 
Czy całą nasypaną warstwę wymienić trzeba na piach, czy wystareczy kilkadziesiąt centymetrów?
Czy humus z dawnego pola (pod nasypem) ma znaczenie i też trzeba się go pozbywać?

----------


## Wciornastek

Może uda mi się rozświetlić trochę sprawę humusu.
Humus to ta część gleby która zawiera części organiczne. (Nawa humus pochodzi od kwasów huminowych itp. które wchodzą w skład próchnicy). A więc pomijając kwestie ochrony środowiska w tym gleby, trzeba na to zwrócić uwagę, że jest to część gleby w której aktywnie zachodzą procesy mikrobiologiczne, zarówno tlenowe jak i beztlenowe, a więc jeśli na tym postawimy dom to będzie gnić w rezultacie następuje mineralizacja i w koncu może być nawet osiadanie domu  :ohmy:  
Tyle mądrośći.
Jak rozróżnić od warstwy podglebowej - najważniejszy jest kolor tj. jest on ciemny - szry, brunatny lub czarny, gdy dokopiemy się do piasku lub gliny to mamy wtedy dopiero zerwany humus.
Generalnie na gruntach uprawnych to 30 - 40 cm, ale na lepszych gruntach, przy lepiej zadbanej glebie nawet 1,5 m (Tak było u mnie - sama sobie ten mumer wywinęłam uprawiając warzywa).
Tu zapewne powstanie pytanie ale przcież nie prowadzi się uprawy gleby głebiej niż na wspomniane 30-40 cm (no oprócz orki z pogłebiaczem), pod spodem znajduje się tzw podeszwa płużna i martwica, ale to część gleby w przypadku lepszych gleb może też zawierać dużo substancji organicznych i też trzeba ją zdjąć.[/list][/list]

----------


## CoolaTT

Mam kilka pytań:

Właśnie kupiłem działkę porośniętą tylko i wyłącznie trawą. Typowa łąka (pastwisko - sucha, a nie podmokła). Jak mi się udało ustalić to od conajmniej 150 lat (kupowałem od 95 letniego małżeństwa) zawsze tam było pastwisko. 

1. Czy należałoby zdejmować darń i na jaką mniej więcej głębokość??
2. Jak głęboko może sięgać humus.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## holusio

wszystko pieknie ale co zrobic w tej sytuacji
zaczynajac od dzialki mojej po dzialke sasiadai jeszcze jednego sasiada wychodzi ze jestem rownomiernie nizej od kazdego odpowiednio  02 i o1 metr nizej i u mnie teren sie wyrownuje


co z humusem kiedy trzeba robvic wszystko aby nie isc w "ziemie" bo dom i tak wyjdzie niziutko?  :ohmy:

----------


## Wciornastek

> Mam kilka pytań:
> 
> Właśnie kupiłem działkę porośniętą tylko i wyłącznie trawą. Typowa łąka (pastwisko - sucha, a nie podmokła). Jak mi się udało ustalić to od conajmniej 150 lat (kupowałem od 95 letniego małżeństwa) zawsze tam było pastwisko. 
> 
> 1. Czy należałoby zdejmować darń i na jaką mniej więcej głębokość??
> 2. Jak głęboko może sięgać humus.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Dokładnie tak samo jak w poście powyżej z tym że zdejmujemy również darń.

----------


## Zazie

A co robicie ze ściągnietym humusem??? Ja na razie mam go na działce, ale nie wiem, czy bedzie mi jeszcze potem potrzebny czy też powinnam już zaczynać się go pozbywać??

----------


## Geno

Na odkład , później na ogród.

----------


## Duży Boban

> A co robicie ze ściągnietym humusem??? Ja na razie mam go na działce, ale nie wiem, czy bedzie mi jeszcze potem potrzebny czy też powinnam już zaczynać się go pozbywać??


Mój kierbud twierdzi, że jeszcze go będzie za mało i po skończonym stanie 0 widzę, że ma rację.  Nie pozbywaj się go.

----------


## Darek Rz

> A co robicie ze ściągnietym humusem??? Ja na razie mam go na działce, ale nie wiem, czy bedzie mi jeszcze potem potrzebny czy też powinnam już zaczynać się go pozbywać??


Witam 

Jeszcze będziesz prosił o więcej humusu a nie o mniej   :cool:  więc nie pozbywaj sie go . U mnie wszystkie wykopy na media po zimie się pozapadaly pomimo ubijania . Jak myślisz czym zasypałem te miejsca - humusem .którego góra leży sobie jeszcze na działce 

pozdrawiam D.RZ

----------


## retrofood

Witam.



> Jak rozróżnić od warstwy podglebowej - najważniejszy jest kolor tj. jest on ciemny - szry, brunatny lub czarny, gdy dokopiemy się do piasku lub gliny to mamy wtedy dopiero zerwany humus.
> Generalnie na gruntach uprawnych to 30 - 40 cm, ale na lepszych gruntach, przy lepiej zadbanej glebie nawet 1,5 m (Tak było u mnie - sama sobie ten mumer wywinęłam uprawiając warzywa).
> .[/list][/list]


Dokładnie TAK!!! Zostawcie geologów, geotechników, agro-dentystów i innych filozofów w spokoju! Taż to widać na pierwszy rzut oka! I jeli taki operator koparki nie widzi co zdejmuje, to powiedzcie mu ode mnie, że jest cieć jakiego wiat nie widział.



> Tu zapewne powstanie pytanie ale przcież nie prowadzi się uprawy gleby głebiej niż na wspomniane 30-40 cm (no oprócz orki z pogłebiaczem), pod spodem znajduje się tzw podeszwa płużna i martwica, ale to część gleby w przypadku lepszych gleb może też zawierać dużo substancji organicznych i też trzeba ją zdjąć


A poza tym jeli taka warswa znajdzie się już na wierzchu, to łatwo przekształca się w warstwę próchnicznš.

----------


## Margo1

Witam jesten nowa i ... całkiem zielona. Pomocy! Sprawa humusu: skad mam wiedziec (lub operator) z jakiego dokładnie miejsca sciagac warstwe ziemi jeśli powiino sie to robic przed wytyczeniem domu przez geodete... Jakos nie moge znaleźc w tym logiki... Przeciez nie bede sciagac ziemi tak na oko, bo mi sie wydaje, ze dom bedzie stał w tym miejscu! Jaka ma byc ta kolejnośc prac? 
prosze o pomoc...

----------


## marcin_u

> Witam jesten nowa i ... całkiem zielona. Pomocy! Sprawa humusu: skad mam wiedziec (lub operator) z jakiego dokładnie miejsca sciagac warstwe ziemi jeśli powiino sie to robic przed wytyczeniem domu przez geodete... Jakos nie moge znaleźc w tym logiki... Przeciez nie bede sciagac ziemi tak na oko, bo mi sie wydaje, ze dom bedzie stał w tym miejscu! Jaka ma byc ta kolejnośc prac? 
> prosze o pomoc...


Jak masz projekt z naniesionym domem to jaki problem odmierzyc miara (jakas dluzsza 10,20,30m) i sciagnac humus z zapasem po 1 m w kazda strone?! chyba ze masz dzialke olbrzymia i bardzo nie regularna to moze bedzie problem.

----------


## mynia_pynia

Ludzie czasem mają z tym problemy, ja jestem geodetą więc nie mam  :wink: .

Bierzesz mapkę, gdzie masz odległości od granicy do budynku.
Chyba wiesz jak biegnie granica twojej działki??? Są potrzebne 2 osoby.
Rozciągasz jakiś sznurek na granicy, bierzesz miarkę (centymetr - tylko dobrze żeby miał chociaż z 10 m) i odmierzasz, i tak po kolei wszystkie 4 wystające rogi, i zabijasz je palikiem.
Na końcu skontroluj sobie odległości między palikami (powinny się mieścić tak +-1m) a to co wymierzyłaś powinno być +-prostokątem  :wink: 

Zostawiasz te paliki, zaznacz je jakąś czerwona wstążką, albo psiknij sprejem, a pan koparkowy sobie już poradzi

----------


## Margo1

Bardzo dziekuje za pomoc... Pewnie bede miał w ciagu tego roku jeszcze wiele (madrzejszych lub głupszych) pytań, wiec licze na Wasza pomoc
pozdrawiam margo

----------


## mariuszdro

> Ludzie czasem mają z tym problemy, ja jestem geodetą więc nie mam .
> 
> Bierzesz mapkę, gdzie masz odległości od granicy do budynku.
> Chyba wiesz jak biegnie granica twojej działki??? Są potrzebne 2 osoby.
> Rozciągasz jakiś sznurek na granicy, bierzesz miarkę (centymetr - tylko dobrze żeby miał chociaż z 10 m) i odmierzasz, i tak po kolei wszystkie 4 wystające rogi, i zabijasz je palikiem.
> Na końcu skontroluj sobie odległości między palikami (powinny się mieścić tak +-1m) a to co wymierzyłaś powinno być +-prostokątem 
> 
> Zostawiasz te paliki, zaznacz je jakąś czerwona wstążką, albo psiknij sprejem, a pan koparkowy sobie już poradzi



Witam.
Czy w ten sposób mogę sam wytyczyć sobie dom na działce?
Działkę mam już opalikowaną.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Barbossa

a pewnie, zachowanie min odległości jest święte - reszta : inwentryzacja geodezyjna powykonawcza, tego nie unikniesz

----------


## Gołąb

Witam!

 Na jaką wysokość usypuje się "górę" z humusu - podobnież jest to określone.

Z góry dzięki za info.

----------

> ... Na jaką wysokość usypuje się "górę" z humusu - podobnież jest to określone...


podobnież w trosce z zdrowie dżżownic /żerujących w tym humusie/ okreslone jest to na 1,55 m zeby spadając przypadkiem z góry nie robiły sobie krzywdy ...

 :Confused:

----------


## rrmi

> Napisał Gołąb
> 
> ... Na jaką wysokość usypuje się "górę" z humusu - podobnież jest to określone...
> 
> 
> podobnież w trosce z zdrowie dżżownic /żerujących w tym humusie/ okreslone jest to na 1,55 m zeby spadając przypadkiem z góry nie robiły sobie krzywdy ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

:Wink2:

----------


## urszulak

Też dopiero zaczynam i niezbyt wiele wiem...ale nasuwa mi się pytanie:Czy konieczne są badania gruntu przez geologa,skoro i tak humus ściągany jest,, na oko"?Co jeszcze mi dadzą te badania ?
 :oops:

----------


## mynia_pynia

http://www.otop.org.pl/strona/dzialy..._148_gal_1.jpg

http://images.google.pl/imgres?imgur...l%3Dpl%26lr%3D

http://www.fotcom.biz/zoom.asp?id_zdj=3297

http://www.zgf.uni.wroc.pl/dydaktyka...ebowy-PSOS.pdf

----------


## mynia_pynia

Badania geologiczne nie robi się po to by wiedzieć na jaką głębokość jest humus.
Robi się je, aby wiedzieć jaki fundament może być wykonany, jaka jest wysokość wód gruntowych, czy grunt jest stabliny - przedewszystkim po to !!!

----------


## mariuszdro

> http://www.otop.org.pl/strona/dzialy/galeria/resize_148_gal_1.jpg
> 
> http://images.google.pl/imgres?imgur...l%3Dpl%26lr%3D
> 
> http://www.fotcom.biz/zoom.asp?id_zdj=3297
> 
> http://www.zgf.uni.wroc.pl/dydaktyka...ebowy-PSOS.pdf


fajne stronki  :smile:

----------


## imported_SŁONKO

Hej! Ja też z tych "zielonych". czytam ten wątek i nie jestem pewna, więc pytam: czy jeśli buduję dom całkowicie podpiwniczony to powinien interesowac mnie w ogóle jakiś humus?  :oops:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Hej! Ja też z tych "zielonych". czytam ten wątek i nie jestem pewna, więc pytam: czy jeśli buduję dom całkowicie podpiwniczony to powinien interesowac mnie w ogóle jakiś humus?


Witaj Słonko
humus to ziemia, w naszym przypadku to jej część organiczna.
A ta tak głęboko normalnie nie występuje  :Wink2:  
więc nie masz czym się przejmować
pozdrowiam Mariusz

----------


## mike21pl

Grubość warstwy humusu powinna być uwidoczniona w opracowaniu geologicznym, o ile takie robiłeś. Wtedy pokazujesz panom przekrój swojego terenu (tak jak tutaj: http://www.uslugigeologiczne.pl/pics/przekroj.jpg) i prosisz aby zdjęli tyle ile jest tu narysowane.

----------


## anpu

humus to jest wszystko to co organiczne i pod domem nie ma prawa go być z różnych względów.

----------


## beton44

jak głęboko

zobaczysz po usunięciu go

skąd tu ma ktoś wiedzieć   :ohmy:

----------


## adiz1

To może jeszcze jedno pytanko w temacie zdejmowania warstwy humusu (czeka mnie to za parę m-cy).
Czym powinno to się prawidłowo robić?
Szukać operatora koparki, spychachacza czy czegoś innego?

----------


## kgasiorowska

my bedziemy sciagali humus za tydzien i bedzie to nam robil koparkowy.

----------


## mariuszdro

> To może jeszcze jedno pytanko w temacie zdejmowania warstwy humusu (czeka mnie to za parę m-cy).
> Czym powinno to się prawidłowo robić?
> Szukać operatora koparki, spychachacza czy czegoś innego?


witaj
najlepiej umówić się nie za godziny pracy sprzętu, ale konkretnie za zdjęcie humusu  :cool:  
pozdrawiam mariusz

----------


## mariuszdro

a czym to bez znaczenia

----------


## Barbossa

polecam Nikona D70s robi zajefajne zdjęcia, humusu też

----------


## kze

Humus zdejmuje się koparko-spychaczem. Nie kombinuj z kopaniem łopatami. Czemu? Skoro masz djąć 30cm na obszarze min 150mkw to jak ze środka tego obszaru będzie wynosił humus? na łopacie? w kubełku?
Do pewnych prac jak zdjęciu humusu, wykopanie dołu pod POS lub szambo wynajmuje się koparkę. Ręcznie po prostu nie opłaca się i tyle!  :cool:

----------


## semir

ja usunałem od30-40 cm humusu potem juz jest glina,a ziemie zwałowałem na ok 1,5 m  bo za wysoko robic pryzme jest niedobrze  ziemia sie robi jałowa.
pozdrawiam

----------


## mariuszdro

> a pewnie, zachowanie min odległości jest święte - reszta : inwentryzacja geodezyjna powykonawcza, tego nie unikniesz


Witaj ponownie
a co z wpisami w dziennik budowy?
pozdrawiam mariusz

----------


## kropkq

Właśnie dziś zdejomowaliśmy *humus*...mój sąsiad tak mi namieszał w głowie, że zupełnie się pogubiłam czy tak właściwie chodzi o humus czy o warstwę przemarzania ...on wybierał ziemię do 1m mimo, że warstwa organiczna była do głębokości 30cm.... uważał, że trzeba głębiej kopać bo.....no właśnie do 1m w naszym rejonie jest ta warstwa przemarzania  :ohmy:  
trzeba kopać a później w miejsce gliny nasypać piachu....  :Roll:  
co o tym sądzicie?????? nie wiem czy zrozumiale napisałam  ale ktoś to  napewno zrozumie  :Wink2:  

ja ściągnęłam tylko humus ...i tak to mnie dużo kosztowało bo 300zł...gdyby kopał dalej pewno dnia by mu nie starczyło  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ....ja ściągnęłam tylko humus ...


Dobrze zrobiłaś , sąsiad namieszał.

----------


## mariuszdro

> Właśnie dziś zdejomowaliśmy *humus*...mój sąsiad tak mi namieszał w głowie, że zupełnie się pogubiłam czy tak właściwie chodzi o humus czy o warstwę przemarzania ...on wybierał ziemię do 1m mimo, że warstwa organiczna była do głębokości 30cm.... uważał, że trzeba głębiej kopać bo.....no właśnie do 1m w naszym rejonie jest ta warstwa przemarzania  
> trzeba kopać a później w miejsce gliny nasypać piachu....  
> co o tym sądzicie?????? nie wiem czy zrozumiale napisałam  ale ktoś to  napewno zrozumie  
> 
> ja ściągnęłam tylko humus ...i tak to mnie dużo kosztowało bo 300zł...gdyby kopał dalej pewno dnia by mu nie starczyło


i tak jest dobrze i tak 
im więcej piachu tym większe prawdopodobniej nie będzie podciąganie wilgoci
ale zdjęcie humusu jest normą!
ktoś gdzieś napisał "dom to nie okręt podwodny!"
ławy też można zrobić dwa razy głębiej i szeżej!
tylko czy to jest potrzebne?
zapodaj jakieś fotki w dzienniku chętnie popatrzę   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam mariusz

----------


## kropkq

> zapodaj jakieś fotki w dzienniku chętnie popatrzę


ok, tylko jak zrobię ...bo wczoraj tak mną zakręcili, że z tego wszystkiego zapomniałam zrobić  :Wink2: 
pozdrawiam Ola

----------


## kropkq

Fotki juz są   :Lol:

----------


## NOTO

> Humus zdejmuje się koparko-spychaczem. Nie kombinuj z kopaniem łopatami. Czemu? Skoro masz djąć 30cm na obszarze min 150mkw to jak ze środka tego obszaru będzie wynosił humus? na łopacie? w kubełku?
> Do pewnych prac jak zdjęciu humusu, wykopanie dołu pod POS lub szambo wynajmuje się koparkę. Ręcznie po prostu nie opłaca się i tyle!


Ja mam do ściągniecia 2 x 30 m2. I własnie się zastanawiam jak to zrobić ....
Wjazd ciżekiego sprzętu zabroniony .... a nie wiem skąd zabrać mniejszy .
Głebokość wychodzi ok 30 -40 cm.   to 24 m3  ....
Ile to może trwać ?  I ile kosztować ?

----------


## piotrex

No właśnie ?? Jakie są koszty ściągnięcia humusu przez ekipę ludzi, gdy nie mozna zrobić tego koparką. Macie jakieś doświadczenia??

----------


## wojtek l

i ja sie dołaczę

mój problem jest taki ze działka to szkółka 5 letnich drzew no i jak tu ruszyc z budowa?.poniewaz wciaz czekamy na wz wiec jest czas i chciałem troche działke uporzadkować .scialem wiec drzewa znajdujace się pasie rzeznaczonym na fundamenty i teraz nie wiem co robic. w 80 % sa to sosny pare lisciastych akacja (choler..) jesiony i dęby.i teraz mam mysle ze 2 miesiace przed startem z fundamentami co robic? poradzcie .pozbyc sie korzeni teraz czy w trakcie sciagania humusu?.jeżeli zaczne je wyrywac teraz to czy nie naruszy to ziemi jak potem kopac fundamenty .dodam ze drzewka byly sadzone dosc gęsto co niecały metr w pasach co 1.5 metra wiec jest tych korzeni troche (pare drzewek wyciagnałem z korzeniami i nie da sie tego zrobic kompletnie ..czy ich resztki jnnie beda próchniec).prosze moze ktos doswiadczony podpowie mi jak to zrobic by bylo dobrze .oczywiscie nie neguje zdjecia humusu jest to przeciez konieczne.pozdrawiam

----------


## woren

> Mam kilka pytań:
> 
> Właśnie kupiłem działkę porośniętą tylko i wyłącznie trawą. Typowa łąka (pastwisko - sucha, a nie podmokła). Jak mi się udało ustalić to od conajmniej 150 lat (kupowałem od 95 letniego małżeństwa) zawsze tam było pastwisko. 
> 
> 1. Czy należałoby zdejmować darń i na jaką mniej więcej głębokość??
> 2. Jak głęboko może sięgać humus.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


1. Darń czyli humus jak to na pastwisku to się widzi  na ile zalega, 30cm to spokojnie moze byc chyba. Jesli chcesz aby Ci powiedzieć zrób odkrywke na jakieś 50cm , a nastepnie zrób zdjęcie to sie powypowiadamy<lol> na ten temat. Humus to grunt orgraniczny ten ciemniejszy na ktorym rosnie trawa tzn. warstwa uprawna. 

Tak nawiasem mówiąc powiem Wam że humus ściąga sie głownie z powodu takiego że potem może się on przydać, bo jak przyjdzie kupować grunt orgraniczny to troche się zapłaci. A drugi powód humus nie zalega głęboko ale bądź co bądź i tak jest gruntem mało nośnym.

----------


## haku

My sciagnelismy 50 cm humusu. O tym decydowal operator koparki i szef naszej ekipy.
Sa rozne szkoly i pomysly na ten temat, ale podobno po prostu na organiczny sklad humusu nie wskazane jest na nim budowac.
Generalnie zaufalismy im, poniewaz wiemy ze duzo juz wybudowali i wspolpracuja z soba.
Nie warto brac oparatora z lapanki, gdyz moze zebrac ziemie/humus pod katem i trzeba to rownac... co powoduje ze zaglebiamy sie coraz bardziej w ziemie... idzie potem wiecej bloczkow na fundament.. wiecej piachu.. itd... itd..
Szczegolnie istotne umiejetnosci oparatora koparki sa przy kopaniu law, chyba ze jest mozliwosc kopania recznego (co moja ekipa prakrykuje, lecz niestety u nas glina i kamienie na to nie pozwoliy)

----------


## atena28

My zrobiliśmy to tak: zapytaliśmy geodetę czy chce mieć ten humus zebrany czy nie. Odpowiedział, że lepiej gdyby był zebrany ale niekoniecznie. Przyjechał, pomierzył, ponabijał ławice a potem przyjechała koparka i zbierała humus w miejscu wyznaczonym przez geodetę. I tu był jeden haczyk. Zbierali ziemię na różną głębokość, bo nie wzięłam pod uwagi tego, że teren jest lekko pod górkę, więc i wykop musi być trochę głębszy z jednej strony. Poza tym u nas nie ma za dużo placu budowy i musieliśmy zdjąć jedną ławicę i wbijać ja na nowo, bo inaczej koparka by się nie obróciła.
A co do ogólnej głębokości, to kopali na 50 cm. Tak sobie życzył nasz obecny już wykonawca naszego domu.

----------


## Styniu

W moim przypadku, badania gruntu (3 odwierty) wykazały, że powinienem ściągnąć 80cm wierzchniej warstwy.

Sam humus to 30cm, ale pod spodem zalega warstwa pyłów deluwialnych, która ma sporą plastyczność i zmienną grubość. Jeśli by ją zostawić, wystąpiłoby ryzyko nierównomiernego osiadania posadzki. 

Dlatego w zaleceniach od geologa jest zdjęcie 80cm gleby, bo dopiero na tej głębokości pod całą powierzchnią domu będzie jednorodna warstwa gruntu o dużej nośności.

----------


## mahol

witam. nie ściągnęliśmy humusu, ponieważ gość od fundamentów powiedział, że nie trzeba. Argumentował to tym, iż w jednym miejscu mamy prawie metr fundament nad ziemią, a w najniższym 45 cm. Mamy to przysypać ziemią i jakimś kamieniem utwardzić. Teraz po przeczytaniu tego wątku mam trochę mętlik w głowie. Co o tym myślicie? pozdrawiam

----------


## CityMatic

> witam. nie ściągnęliśmy humusu, ponieważ gość od fundamentów powiedział, że nie trzeba.


Jestem ciekaw czy gość od fundamentów będzie mieszkał w Twoim domu?
 :Lol:  
Trzeba zdjąć bo i tak sobie po zgniciu opadnie ,a Twój chudziak zostanie w powietrzu i albo sie zapadnie i zniszczy Twoje instalację albo tylko popęka  :Wink2:

----------


## mahol

> Jestem ciekaw czy gość od fundamentów będzie mieszkał w Twoim domu?
>  
> Trzeba zdjąć bo i tak sobie po zgniciu opadnie ,a Twój chudziak zostanie w powietrzu i albo sie zapadnie i zniszczy Twoje instalację albo tylko popęka


Znasz jakieś przykłady tego co napisałeś, ale bezpośrednio od ludzi, znasz takie przypadki? Miałeś z tym do czynienia?

Z tego co czytam to dużo osób pisze tak jak Ty, ale żaden nie widział czegoś takiego... czysta teoria... do tego ludzie, którzy nie wybierali humusu piszą, że mieszkają po kilkanaście/kilkadziesiąt lat w takich domach i nic się nie dzieje...
Więc jeżeli to tylko teoria to... czekam na przykłady z życia wzięte  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## CityMatic

> Znasz jakieś przykłady tego co napisałeś, ale bezpośrednio od ludzi, znasz takie przypadki? Miałeś z tym do czynienia?
> Z tego co czytam to dużo osób pisze tak jak Ty, ale żaden nie widział czegoś takiego... czysta teoria... do tego ludzie, którzy nie wybierali humusu piszą, że mieszkają po kilkanaście/kilkadziesiąt lat w takich domach i nic się nie dzieje...
> Więc jeżeli to tylko teoria to... czekam na przykłady z życia wzięte  pozdrawiam


Wystarczy poczytać , ale nie tylko forum,szczególnie to, że pod chudziakiem grunt powinien być stabilny i zagęszczony.
Skoro ziemi urodzajnej(humusu) nie da się zagęścić dobrze to się ją wymienia na piasek,żwir, pospółkę żużel keramzyt itp zagęszcza i wtedy buduje dalej aby z biegiem lat taka  wierzchnia warstwa się nie zapadła pod wpływem zmian i przede wszystkim czasu  w którym to zmienia swoją objętość,a w jej strukturze są cząstki organiczne, roślinki, a nawet różne żyjątka i ich larwy,nasiona, one zgniją bez dostępu powietrza produkty ich przemiany mogą stać się niebezpieczne dla człowieka.
Watek podobny http://forum.muratordom.pl/zapadniet...ze,t105473.htm na pewno następstwo złego zagęszczenia podłoża.

Dla mnie tego nie robisz,tylko dla siebie  :Roll: 

..http://obudowaniu.pl/solidny_fundame..._po_kroku.html
cały internet(fachowcy,budowlańcy inżynierowie o tym piszą a skoro to wykonują to cóż kiedyś nie dawano zbrojenia w ławy i domy też stały, teraz nikt sobie tak budowanego domu nie wyobraża.

----------


## marcineq

Witam.

Mam pytanie na temat zdejmowania humusu. W naszym przypadku budowe domu zaczynamy na wiosnę 2013, mamy już wybrana ekipe budowlaną, jest PNB i sa załatwione wszystkie formalności. Postanowiliśmy z Teściem, tak troche dla sportu i przyjemności zdjąć humus ręcznie  :wiggle:  (pracujemy za biurkami wiec zawsze troche sportu się przyda). Wytyczyliśmy mniej więcej posadowienie domu i zaczęlismy kopac +1 m z każdej strony, w sumie wykop 11x9m. Wcześniej zrobiliśmy dwa wykopy by zobaczyć jak głeboko musimy zejść i okazalo się że jest koło 70 do 80 cm czarnej jak smoła ziemi a niżej zaczyna się "coś" żółtego i zbitego, wg mnie to glina lub bardzo wilgotny piach. I tu pojawia się moje pytanie, jako ze dokopaliśmy sie już na około 50 cm, i niedługo humus nam się skończy, zastanawiamy sie czy zostawić na zimę 10-20 cm humusu i wybrac go już na wiosnę tuż przed budową, czy wybrac to odrazu i eewntualnie na wiosnę poprostu wypompować wodę która pewnie przez zime się tam zbierze tuż przed pracami nad fundamentem.

----------


## orko

Daj sobie spokój z ręcznym ściąganiem humusu.
Trzeba zrobić to umiejętnie bo jeśli naruszysz grunt rodzimy to z fundamentów nici. Trzeba będzie pogłębiać!

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam.
> 
> Mam pytanie na temat zdejmowania humusu. W naszym przypadku budowe domu zaczynamy na wiosnę 2013, mamy już wybrana ekipe budowlaną, jest PNB i sa załatwione wszystkie formalności. Postanowiliśmy z Teściem, tak troche dla sportu i przyjemności zdjąć humus ręcznie  (pracujemy za biurkami wiec zawsze troche sportu się przyda). Wytyczyliśmy mniej więcej posadowienie domu i zaczęlismy kopac +1 m z każdej strony, w sumie wykop 11x9m. Wcześniej zrobiliśmy dwa wykopy by zobaczyć jak głeboko musimy zejść i okazalo się że jest koło 70 do 80 cm czarnej jak smoła ziemi a niżej zaczyna się "coś" żółtego i zbitego, wg mnie to glina lub bardzo wilgotny piach. I tu pojawia się moje pytanie, jako ze dokopaliśmy sie już na około 50 cm, i niedługo humus nam się skończy, zastanawiamy sie czy zostawić na zimę 10-20 cm humusu i wybrac go już na wiosnę tuż przed budową, czy wybrac to odrazu i eewntualnie na wiosnę poprostu wypompować wodę która pewnie przez zime się tam zbierze tuż przed pracami nad fundamentem.


Jak ściągniesz humus do gruntu rodzimego to go zniszczysz i trzeba będzie pogłębiać lub wymieniać.

Kierownika nie ma ?

----------


## marcineq

> Jak ściągniesz humus do gruntu rodzimego to go zniszczysz i trzeba będzie pogłębiać lub wymieniać.
> 
> Kierownika nie ma ?


Jest, Jest  :wink:  

Po konsultacji z kierbudem nie kopiemy wiecej niż 50 cm, pozostałe 20-30 cm humusu wybierzemy tuz przed fundamentami, na wiosnę.

Dzieki za pomoc.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Jest, Jest  
> 
> Po konsultacji z kierbudem nie kopiemy wiecej niż 50 cm, pozostałe 20-30 cm humusu wybierzemy tuz przed fundamentami, na wiosnę.
> 
> Dzieki za pomoc.




nie sluchaj go w tej kwestii. poczekaj z caloscia do wiosny


chyba ze na wiosne od tych juz wykopanych 50 cm wykopac kolejne 80 w glab... bo tyle wynosi granica przemarzania dla Wroclawia

----------

